# First Jerk bait Eye of the year



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Not that I've been really throwing them. Last night went trekking through some new spots, and found that for a lot of walking, I ended up not finding much where I hoped I would. I threw a whole lot of stuff, and caught some other species, but no eyes. Ended up stopping on the way home at an old tried and true spot. Well I decided at the last minute to tie on a jerk bait, because I had never really used it and wanted to see how it suspended. Few minutes in I had that goof old feeling of a fish slamming a jerk bait. I caught this one over deeper water, and was surprised at how it was suspended. Oh man I am so ready. Wish I had tied it on sooner. 3 jerks pause 2 jerks pause repeat. Decided to end on a good note, and went home. I have the lure laying on top of him, so no secret lure here. Really nice solid fish.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Great job, Steve! Is that a smithwick rogue? Almost looks like a clown pattern except for the pink stuff. 

Caught a saugeye the night before at alum but it had some nasty red bumps on it so it didn't come home with me.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

nice looking fish rushed on over to the scioto after wrk lastnigth to try some wading btwn oshay and griggs got on the river bed at 9pm went to about 1130 only a couple rockies and one little smallie theres no water there about 10 i could see guys on up river rolling up and down the bed in their trucks kinda bizzare but i got idea where im heading tonigt thanks for the up date man


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice one slippy...thanks for the report. Hopefully this cooler weather will thin out the herd of boats this weekend.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats Slippy, i thiink i'm gonna have to buy some jerks baits


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice Slippy! I have never gotten one on a Jerk Bait but I hear that is how it's done most times. I am going to have to invest in more.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish slip. Was out last night myself and could only get into other species. Managed to lose a couple jerk baits though


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Just remember you want them to truly suspend, especially on alum and hoover. Lead tape, speaker wire, suspend dots, etc all work. You can get lead tape in tennis or golf sections of stores. The jerk bite is a very patient one on the bigger lakes. Very your pause and retrieve. Now, pause for just several seconds. When it is really cold wait a looooooonnnnnnnngggggg time. Sometimes just a very slow steady retrieve. It was frustrating to learn, but once I got it it was a blast. Other baits have produced for me this week as well.


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

you should take "fishingislife" sometime he would like to see a saugeye in person......greatfish


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

nice fish slippy. I have been waiting for this years edition of "rainy night jerk bait saugeye" thread

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=133673&highlight=rainy+night+jerk+bait


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice fish way to get em started


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Pro Angler said:


> you should take "fishingislife" sometime he would like to see a saugeye in person......greatfish


I am starting to wonder why your last couple of posts have my name in them? Do you have something you need to tell me? Don't forget rule #2 rainbowshirt stay away...


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Net said:


> Nice one slippy...thanks for the report. Hopefully this cooler weather will thin out the herd of boats this weekend.


Amen, brother.

Way to get them started, slippy! Side note--seeing that hot pink lure on your fish has led my daughter to think that fishing just may be ok after all, or at least, it can be fashionable! My dad says in public that all those fancy colors are available just to hook fishermen, but if you would have peeked into his walleye box back in the day, you would have seen more colors than there was at those old tie-dye festivals in the 60s. And nearly all those lures have tooth marks on them... 

andesangler


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

My daughter picked it out for me, for some event that I get gifts. My belief is that you offer them something different on highly pressured water. Look at reef runners. I agree bait companies are doing a lot to get fisherman to bite, but also believe in lure conditioning to some degree


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job there steve. Always try everything for at least awhile you never know when it will be the one they want. Nice looking eye. I see it was closer to home. i restarted thread from last year that Moke11 has posted in this thread. It will make it easier for ones to find and review or for new ones on site that are p.m.ing for fall/winter techniques. Slippy and Wanda as well as the Three Stooges are on there plus others with there ways of tuning and fishing stickbaits. I have been in Baltimore for 4 days and am going crazy to get out well i think i wait till Sunday to go wow that not to far away 5 minutes see ya out there.  Oh yeah Fishingislife i think you have a stalker man he cannot post on a thread without mentioning his love for you.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

fishslim said:


> Great job there steve. Always try everything for at least awhile you never know when it will be the one they want. Nice looking eye. I see it was closer to home. i restarted thread from last year that Moke11 has posted in this thread. It will make it easier for ones to find and review or for new ones on site that are p.m.ing for fall/winter techniques. Slippy and Wanda as well as the Three Stooges are on there plus others with there ways of tuning and fishing stickbaits. I have been in Baltimore for 4 days and am going crazy to get out well i think i wait till Sunday to go wow that not to far away 5 minutes see ya out there.  Oh yeah Fishingislife i think you have a stalker man he cannot post on a thread without mentioning his love for you.


Thank you Dr. fishlim. Its not that hard to restart a thread once you put the "paddles" to it:handshake:. I'm still buying the beers. 

Fishslim, I don't know you from Adam................But it is was all a joke!!!!!!!!!!!! We know you have the saugeye re"sume to prove your a hell of a fisherman. (But you have a lot of fishermen on any given who could equal or better you)..


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Main thing with slim is he knows where to fish. Once you are in the correct spot, then finding the lure they want is next along with how it is presented. But knowing the spot is 80% of the battle, because you then have the patience to work it. 
I haven't got one on a jerk yet but have been ok with the Vibe, jig twister and the age old minnow and sinker... 
have fun, still early but should start kicking in..


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Look not ruining this thread of Steves for anyones fun. I agree you do not know me but your statement is quite confusing as well as true. I have never professed to be anything but a lunatic saugeye fishermen who would rather fish then eat or sleep. On a large scale i would be considered not even near the top in fishermen and i don't care i know many guys who are way better then me but just don't get on here to try and help others get better they let me try to do that. I think i am speaking for many on here that just want are threads to be what they are about a fish caught or a techinque used to catch it,if you guys want to pound on and have fun sticking it to someone start your thread for that and we can go on it gets old. All i am saying i an others poke fun and joke at each other many times but we do it in threads we have started and if others want to read they can. Hang Loose you are right as mentioned i do not need told or anyone else that any given day some one can out fish you that is not why i fish i fish because i love to fish and to compete with the fish not the other fishermen. To each there own good fishing and bring on some of your future catches so we can enjoy your success as well as all. Good Fish Steve and Ying6 is right that minnow hook thing is a staple fish catcher for him!!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

hang_loose said:


> Thank you Dr. fishlim. Its not that hard to restart a thread once you put the "paddles" to it:handshake:. I'm still buying the beers.
> 
> Fishslim, I don't know you from Adam................But it is was all a joke!!!!!!!!!!!! We know you have the saugeye re"sume to prove your a hell of a fisherman. (But you have a lot of fishermen on any given who could equal or better you)..


Slim, Slippy and others have disclosed a lot of helpful information. And I for one am greatful. Hell, must of us wouldn't even know about the night bite.

Freud would suggest you have Johnson envy!

In ways, I do too. I wish I could put that kind of time and effort into it!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Look not ruining this thread of Steves for anyones fun. I agree you do not know me but your statement is quite confusing as well as true. I have never professed to be anything but a lunatic saugeye fishermen who would rather fish then eat or sleep. On a large scale i would be considered not even near the top in fishermen and i don't care i know many guys who are way better then me but just don't get on here to try and help others get better they let me try to do that. I think i am speaking for many on here that just want are threads to be what they are about a fish caught or a techinque used to catch it,if you guys want to pound on and have fun sticking it to someone start your thread for that and we can go on it gets old. All i am saying i an others poke fun and joke at each other many times but we do it in threads we have started and if others want to read they can. Hang Loose you are right as mentioned i do not need told or anyone else that any given day some one can out fish you that is not why i fish i fish because i love to fish and to compete with the fish not the other fishermen. To each there own good fishing and bring on some of your future catches so we can enjoy your success as well as all. Good Fish Steve and Ying6 is right that minnow hook thing is a staple fish catcher for him!!


I for one am very greatful for you guys that are on here helping us rookies out. I also just got back from Baltimore tonight but am going to wait until tomorrow night to fish. I just saw that thread from last year and will be looking through it more later tonight or tomorrow. Thanks for all you guys do!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

OK fishslim, Lets hear about more technique with your pictures. No need for your secret spots......Everybody has their own! If you want to talk about fishing techniques, then teach some rookies (new members) on here a few basic stratagies. It might not be a big deal to you if they happen to catch a saugeye but think back to your first one. Felt good didn't it?
Probably better than the last one.

Anyway fishslim, I'm just joking with you and the other few anonymous people. Good luck out there and be careful................


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Muskarp said:


> Slim, Slippy and others have disclosed a lot of helpful information. And I for one am greatful. Hell, must of us wouldn't even know about the night bite.
> 
> Freud would suggest you have Johnson envy!
> 
> In ways, I do too. I wish I could put that kind of time and effort into it!


Muskarp.......Just a joke but I think you have Freud envy.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

hang loose, about the last 4 or 5 replies you say your joking..... Don't forget this is central Ohio fishing report section and not the Comedy Corner section. Just FYI.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

All I can say, is this should be a fun fall. I know Slim will be out hunting for fish and reporting back whenever he can to help others. It is nice to see Slippy was able to get a fish on a jerk, as this is a sign of what is to come. I know a lot of guys that use to post who don't because it seems they get slammed for talking about what they do to catch fish. Good thing is the internet is cyclical and someone else will become the new czar of saugeye. Good luck, and maybe we will see you out on the water on a cold snowy night.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Get back in your tree stand, ying. Saw a nice buck yesterday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

hang_loose said:


> OK fishslim, Lets hear about more technique with your pictures. No need for your secret spots......Everybody has their own! .


Man! Honestly! These guys have already come up off a heck of alot more information than a bass fisherman ever would. Actually from checking this site, I'm not sure there are any bass in Central Ohio. Are there?


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Catching bass = Secret bait.... Isn't that how it works??


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

GarryS said:


> Catching bass = Secret bait.... Isn't that how it works??


True dat!

I'm just curious why people expect saugeye fisherman to disclose so much information when fishers of other species never would. Not just in Central Ohio. Seems people get crappy when guys at Tappan or Piedmont don't say "come on down, I want to fish elbow to a-hole with everyone in the state". Why the double standard? No money in saugeye fishing, so everybody should catch a limit. Is that it?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Slim, Ying, I think you nailed my feelings on the head. It's funny to read through the posts that are "jokes" but when I get on here I like to learn about fishing techniques etc. or just to know someone is getting them. In the last few years I believe slim has offered up more information than probably any of us combined as to lures, techniques and colors, which I am sure he gets all sorts of flack from his quiet buddies about. I think forums like this are so saugeye heavy, because they are not a widespread fish throughout the nation, there is no money in it, and Ohio has one of the older programs. You can find bass techniques in any magazine, on any TV show, on any given day. You can find millions of sites about techniques for each time of year,etc. When I heard about saugeye I wanted to know more about how to catch them. I ended up getting hit after hit to this site, so I joined. Wanda Walleye, Slim, Ying, and AJ are the only reason I've caught a lot of the fish I have and built confidence in the sport like I have. You can tell someone all day what to do, but practice will produce fish. It's not fun to post each trip on here anymore, because as others have said, everyone wants to jump people. I just want to catch fish and help the guy like me a few years ago catch some too. Isn't that the reason for a site like this. It was my post to start, thus the rant. Good fishing less bitching, good luck


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> hang loose, about the last 4 or 5 replies you say your joking..... Don't forget this is central Ohio fishing report section and not the Comedy Corner section. Just FYI.


Hey Fishingislife, No need to co-sign with your night-time fishing buddies. You and the mods know you have gotten away with a lot more than I have ever said on this site.(I know you're grinning right now because you know exactly what I'm talking about). Joke #6 but true.

My last post on your comment disappeared.......hmmmmmmm!!!

St. Slippy, My apologies to you for apparently hijacking your thread. (Seriously)

But the rest of you guys ought to put a no-joke sign on your threads if you can't take a joke... Man!!!!Talk about striking a nerveJoke#7 for you Fishingislife since you're counting..........


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I am one of the "new" guys who are trying to learn more about this fishery. I don't hunt and don't have a wife to take up all my time with honey do's so now is the time to hone in my skills. I am new to the area or back to the area. I lived in Maryland for 13yrs and haven't fished here since so over the past year have been trying to get in touch with the how to's of saugeye fishing.

Checking out old posts and reading reports like this help me out a lot. Thanks for all you guys do.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

hang loose, there is nothing wrong with some comic relief, I actually appreciate it. Just bring something else to the table as well.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Okay just got in technique was fishing with swimbait and jerk bait rogue blue chrome white belly 2 hooks cranked down pause two or three light pulls or to some twitches. Results buddy and i 4 saugeyes on jerk bait. Small one on swim bait yes swimbait worked like a swim bait reeled in slowly felt hit set hook. Also forgot did get 3 eyes on a 3/16th vibe cast out till hit bottom then slow rolled back. Hope that is specific enough. Good Fishing!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice catchin slim. At the bus stop spot?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work as usual slim!
Thanks for the info as well, I can use all the help I can get. I had a feeling tonight would be a great night to be on the water but had to come to work. I really hate working nights but it beats being unemployed I guess!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

went out last night... for about 20 minutes got 2 on a lighted bobber and the last night crawler I had in a package... - definitely my secret spot! 
by the way, this is an atypical way to catch saugeye. One was 17 and other 23.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Good info! I have one question, and this has probably been addressed before. I think it was Slim that was talking about actually 'suspending' a jerk bait with lead tape. Where exactly do you put the lead tape? On the shaft of the trebbles? Just wondered if it effected hook sets, I wouldn't think it would? Thank you!

Matt


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I will make a bet... if we get the rain that is in the forecast for next week. - Consider after the rain the bite will be on. (IF we get the rain)


dre; EE can answer that question best. He has a great way of getting the wire to stay on the lure. - no it does not effect hook set.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

dre, you probably already know this part, but for those who don't...The idea behind the lead tape/dots/wire is to change the mass and balance of the lure so that when you pause your retrieval of it, it will literally stop in place (without floating upwards, sinking, or tipping one end higher than the other). 

Lead tape/dots can be applied to the underside of the lure anywhere along the length of it as needed to achieve the proper mass (same "weight" as the amount of water the lure displaces, so it really will "suspend") and balance, trimming/relocating the lead as needed. Lead wire can be wrapped around the shanks of the trebles, and is easier to apply, but can make it a little more difficult to achieve proper balance because you're limited in where you can put it. Maybe EE can chime in here and correct me or add to this part.

You can do this in a sink or tub full of water, with decent results. However, the really hard-core way is to do it at your fishing location, in the water you will fish, and with the lure attached to the line you use for fishing. This is because the water in the lake/river has a different mix of dissolved stuff, and is a different temperature, than your tap water, and this changes the density of it, which can slightly change the way a lure will suspend in it compared to tap water. 

Also, the type of line you use is another variable. Tune your lure with no snap/line attached, then hook it up to your line and you have just changed the way it will suspend because the snap and/or line will change the relative buoyancy. Fluorcarbon line is more dense than water, and will cause the nose of the lure to tip downwards. Braid and nylon mono are less dense than water, and will cause the lure to tip upwards. Then add in the effect of the wire snap, if you use one. These things don't seem like much, and most of the time won't have much impact on the attractiveness of the lure to the fish. But when the fish are really finicky, which is usually the same time that will be uncomfortable for you to be messing around with lead and tiny snips (late season nasty weather night fishing), this can make a difference between a :S and a :B report on OGF. 

When you read about "dead sticking" and "long pauses" it means many seconds, and perhaps even minutes, of time in which you want the lure to remain dead still suspended in place, hopefully in front of that toothy mouth. The next twitch just may trigger a strike. If that twitch comes too soon or late, or if the lure slowly tips, rises or sinks, you probably wasted your cast. And if you do it again and again, you wasted your evening. This kind of fishing is pretty rigorous, and doesn't lend itself easily to "weekend warrior" guys who, whether they realize it or not, are relying mostly on luck to catch fish. You really have to be tuned in and connected to your lure, the water and the fish in order to make it work consistently. Some guys concentrate so hard that we have lower back problems because of it!

Read through the posts to learn some tips, tune your gear and learn how it works in your fishing spot, and spend time at the water to experiment, and you'll start to see some success.

andesangler


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

are you guys doing this with floating crankbaits/stickbaits and flat raps only? ... or are you actually modifying pre-made to suspend lures? I haven't had any problems with suspending smithwicks or husky jerks but maybe i'm not paying enough attention to their details?


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I use lead tape purchased in the golf section of the sporting goods store. Fill up your sink or tub. Cut out two small pieces and put one behind the rear trebble and one in front of the front trebble. Put it in the water and push it down to half the depth. If it sinks, use less tape, if it raises use more, stays put, you have a winner. 

BUT, if you do this keep checking your lure when in use. Sometimes the tape may come off. Tuning the lure increased my success last year by A TON.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

lacdown said:


> are you guys doing this with floating crankbaits/stickbaits and flat raps only? ... or are you actually modifying pre-made to suspend lures? I haven't had any problems with suspending smithwicks or husky jerks but maybe i'm not paying enough attention to their details?


I start with lures like rogues and husky jerks that are already designed to suspend, and then fine tune them as needed. Some will work well out of the box, but most will not for the kind of fishing we're talking about. And, don't go to all this trouble just to do it. If your lure catches fish just the way it is, the way you want to fish, don't mess with it. It's a lot of work and time for just a whisker of a difference in how the lure works, but sometimes that whisker's difference can mean more fish on your line in certain circumstances.

Also, note that rattles, steel balls or sliding weights inside a lure can play hob with the way it suspends/balances.

andesangler


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Man you guys have some great info, thanks!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very good info indeed. I have tuned up some lures in the past but am just starting to get back into things in the freshwater scene so I haven't done much of it as of yet.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Darn nice looking fish slipy.and great info


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

st. slippy and fishlim, this is turning into a real nice info thread now.(not for me but for newbies that come aboard or anyone else). Seriously and no jokes!!! Thank you...


I'll stay off your thread but I might be lurking.(had to get that last little joke in).


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

andesangler said:


> Lead tape/dots can be applied to the underside of the lure anywhere along the length of it as needed to achieve the proper mass (same "weight" as the amount of water the lure displaces, so it really will "suspend") and balance, trimming/relocating the lead as needed. Lead wire can be wrapped around the shanks of the trebles, and is easier to apply, but can make it a little more difficult to achieve proper balance because you're limited in where you can put it. Maybe EE can chime in here and correct me or add to this part.
> andesangler


I have found that while the lead dots can be applied anywhere on the jerkbait, they are not easy to 'relocate' - once the sticky side is wet, it doesn't reapply very well and will soon drop off, requiring yet another lead dot/tape. Further, if you fish shallow shelves near deep water, you will inevitably bang rocks on the retreive and this often knocks the lead dot off. 

AndesAngler, in short - I have not found that finding balance is difficult with the lead wire. Lead wire is soft, easy to trim, and doesn't come off. 
Dre, it has zero effect on hook set ratio, etc. 

Everybody has their own way and I'm not saying lead dots/tape isn't the way to go; I'm not trying to convert anybody (in fact, most people go the route of lead dots/tape including Slim and Ying, the guys I fish with); I'm just saying for me, I've found the lead wire around the trebel to be more effective. I started experimenting with it about 2 years ago and I can get a lure tuned in less than 60 seconds; it stays that way until I choose to change it. 

I'll see if I can find the thread from last year where I added pictures. I also have one quick contribution to this thread, but I'll add it to another post.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I went to Dick's last night and bought some Rogues and while I was there, I went over to the Golf section and looked for lead tape. I asked the guy working the golf section if they had any and he looked at me like I was an idiot. Where is the best place to get lead tape/dots or the lead wire?

Thank you!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

don't know if this link will work, but if it does, the lead wire thing is post 115. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=131306

a quick comment on the 'suspending jerkbait' theme. Most saugeye threads seems to revolve around jerkbaits being suspended; there are even posts which suggest they _have_ to be. I am a huge proponent of suspending baits (it's my preferred presentation), but don't ignore your floaters; they can be the ticket on some nights. One of the best saugeye fishermen I know uses floaters almost exclusively, all winter long


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Dre, the lead tape is in the golf section at Dicks. That is where I buy it. Too bad you talked to a worker who doesn't know anything. IT comes in strips and its original purpose is to stick on the bottom of your driver to add weight. It is there, trust me.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks. I will head back on over to Dick's then! This time I will try the Easton one, it seems much better than Polaris IMO.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Easton is the one I go to.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

EE, your link works. I remember that thread from last year--lots of good info in it.

Actually, after some experimentation, I was able to make lead wire work for my lures. I had to do some back and forth trimming and balancing, but eventually got the hang of it. Was wondering the whole time whether the lead stickers would be easier, LOL. I guess there's some +/- with any of them.

Lead tape/dots can also be had at BassPro (listed in catalog) and probably Cabela's. I got my lead wire at Fin Feather Fur in Ashland. May be able to get it at places around Columbus that sell fly tying stuff.

I agree with your "suspending jerkbait" comment. I've caught a few on floaters (sinking ones, too, like rat'l traps) but most on suspending so I tend to start with those. I carry them all with me (gear bag is getting pretty heavy and bulgy) and start with the most likely one. I've worked my way all the way through it more than once, with nothing but a runny nose and cold fingers to show, but other times didn't need to change but once or twice before getting fish.

Ying, the forecast is calling for temps around 70 with that rain. We gonna have to wait a while longer?

andesangler


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

dre said:


> I went to Dick's last night and bought some Rogues and while I was there, I went over to the Golf section and looked for lead tape. I asked the guy working the golf section if they had any and he looked at me like I was an idiot. Where is the best place to get lead tape/dots or the lead wire?
> 
> Thank you!


I bought some at the Sawmill Dick's earlier in the week to experiment with. I have to say, I really didn't like it. It's too rigid and does not want to form to the curvature of a bait. I'd stick with lead wire from the fly tying section of Mad River Outfitters or dots.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well we been waiting for you EE glad you got in on this. Yes EE has figure out lead wire and i will be using it some as well this fall. Erik the floater thing man i guess we cannot keep anything secret. There are times when floaters are deadly,and many use them most of the time especially with a more steady reel action with quicker pauses,that rise can be the ticket on some nights. I know at Indian i like mine to slow rise it works well with the faster style retrieve there and at buckeye. Now for Alum though i find suspenders to work the best with clearer water and especially as water get very cold. But do not forget other baits as well right now here are a couple from last week that came on vibe and swim. Vibe was 3/16th slow pumped and let to free fall,was letting the vibe make 3-4 hard thumps then let it drop,staying very close to bottom which has been the key most hits have been a reaction strike not that hunting food hit where they enhale it. Moon is bright but feel bite is still really a ways off like 3-4 days.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Does the weather pattern seem to matter with the moon phase, ie. rain?
It's supposed to rain later into the weekend if they ever get a forecast right...


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

EE, If I remember right when you told me about the guy who uses the floater doesn't he pull it down and hold it? I always wondered if he let it pop up to the top?
70's and rain won't matter at some places. The rain will jump start the entire program. I always look at it this way; watch the river bite, then the shallow lake bite, move to the drawn down lake and then finally normal pool. This pretty much dictates my pattern of fishing. (oh yeah, and if all else fails find a spot that has saugeye eager to bite all the time, even on bobbers)


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Went out last night from 7:30-10. Tried about 5 different spots that I thought looked promising, although I am not all too sure what to be looking for...and I got nothing in. However, I did have something on for about a minute and it broke my 6 lb line. It broke off at the lure though so it could have been a bad tying job there. Tried Husky Jerks, Rogues, and Vibes. Thinking maybe I should have had some live bait too. One spot I was at literally had 100s of shad swimming around in a somewhat shallow area. Thought for sure there might be Saugeye there so I through on a sexy shad Vibe and sexy shad Rogue and nothing. The fish I did have for a minute came on a 3/16 oz purple Vibe in deeper rocky water. Also I did find suspend dots and experimented with them. Pretty cool. Hope you all had or are having better luck than I. But then agan, like most of you are saying, the primetime fishing for eyes hasn't even started yet, or atleast thats might excuse for lack of fish haha. Good luck to all.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Dre, nothing will bolster your confidence more than joining the conga line of shore casters when the bite heats up. We were in your shoes at some point. It'll all make sense once you observe what's working for others.

Oh, and strip off that 6# line and use it for Halloween decorations. Go big or go home . 10# test...or more if using a super line. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Net said:


> Dre, nothing will bolster your confidence more than joining the conga line of shore casters when the bite heats up. We were in your shoes at some point. It'll all make sense once you observe what's working for others.
> 
> Oh, and strip off that 6# line and use it for Halloween decorations. Go big or go home . 10# test...or more if using a super line. Good luck.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Right on! I use atleast 12lb test line. Go for the big ones or stay home!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I have 12 on my other pole, but decided to use the lighter action last night for some reason. Def. need to have 12 on both it sounds like! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

howdy gurus

I live closest to, and therefore fish most often, one of the shallower central Ohio impoundments. I have had quite a few good days in the tailwaters, but reading this thread and others I would think the lake side would be as good or better at times. The weird thing is that I've pretty much never seen anyone shore fish the lake side of the dam for eyes. Why do you think this is? I would prefer to get away from the crowd, and I've have tried it a couple times over on the rip rap with no luck. A little confidence booster and I would probably try it a lot more often.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

What kind of swim baits work well for saugeye? I mainly use twisters or suspending jerk baits. I have a couple of soft plastic shad and I have never caught anything on em. I also have a soft plastic jointed shad with 1 trebble that I have no confidence in. Anyone got an example of a proven bait or is it secret?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> What kind of swim baits work well for saugeye? I mainly use twisters or suspending jerk baits. I have a couple of soft plastic shad and I have never caught anything on em. I also have a soft plastic jointed shad with 1 trebble that I have no confidence in. Anyone got an example of a proven bait or is it secret?


this is an answer for slim... 
I bet you he can get you some of the fish catching kind.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

dre said:


> I have 12 on my other pole, but decided to use the lighter action last night for some reason. Def. need to have 12 on both it sounds like! Thanks for the advice.


The heavy line is definitely a plus for times when you get hung up on submerged structure. I've shifted, though, to a lighter line (I feel like I get more casting distance and better feel/sensitivity). I have 2 main casting poles; 1 is spooled with 8 lb. P-line and 1 is spooled with 15 pound power-pro, which_ has the diameter_ of something like 2 or 4 lb. test.....strong but very thin. Everybody has their preference; I guess this is what I have the most confidence in when I consider strength, sensitivity, and casting.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

The lines I use are pretty much the same as you EE. I have 8lb P-line on my ML St. Croix spinning rod but 50lb Power Pro on my bait caster with a 6ft or so floro leader. The reason for the 50lb PP is so I can pick out my professional over runs, ie backlashes, when I have them from time to time easily.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well i to like p-line 8# and power pro 12 pound with floral leader at Alum or clear lakes. Ying you should start a new thread on live bait and bobbers,you know it is your true love quit fighting it and go guns with it. Might get you a 7-8 pounder!! As for swim baits that is a thread in it's self and i would let big joshy do the talking he can get technical on all aspects of a swim and the ones he is making work!! Also the ones i started testing and using last fall from a local fisherman are just stupid. Both his and Joshy have every thing you look for in a quality swim bait but theres are revised or tweaked to catch the eyes. Key is no hollow ones and finding ones that do the dance in very cold water at creeping slow cranks. Gotta waggle and tail flip all at the same time when almost still. If you can find that you have a great saugeye bait!! That is the problem you can end up buying alot of baits to find the right one. Landed a 20" eye this afternoon on a vibe and lost a fish as big on a swim. Did not get to fish long tonight. But as for last night i was dead on the time bite should be buddy listened and went out and got 8 all on swimbaits in a 2 and half hour time frame. This is a popular spot that gets fished hard but not at certain times and that is what paid off. Dre will get to your p.m. but you pretty well answered your question right in your own statement you sent me. Combine all the ingredients you said in one spot or most of them and this time of year you should be able to get some nice saugeyes. But you have to keep at it or as Net said find the spot with some fishermen and watch observe fish and learn. Good fishing!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have watched Josh develop his hand poured swimbaits all year to achieve the action and catching results he wanted. I know that he and slim and some others have been using his baits to catch saugeye, bass, crappie, flatheads, etc all summer.

Not all baits are created equal and especially it seems swim baits. I've watched as he has made countless molds and gone through many, many formulations of the plastics to get the body wobble and tail kick at extremely slow speeds. The formulations change as water temp changes. Josh comes to my house and pours baits and then tests them in my pond for his desired actions, if he doesn't get it he tweaks the molds or plastics mix, or both until he does.

I just don't think you can buy a mass produced swim bait that they sell in the stores and duplicate the fish catching ability of a custom swimbait. I know that Josh, Slim, Ying and EE don't think so anyway.

If you talk real nice to Josh he might hook you up


----------



## slipbobber (Mar 17, 2009)

I am going to learn this way of fishing St.Slippy. Nice fishing with you tonight. See you soon again I am sure.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

you can get soldering wire for waiting lures,from electronick store.

snag


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Slipbobber I picked up one more after you left, and had a couple bumps. Got it on that same side, up close. Went to another lake to meet up with another buddy for about an hour and a half, with nothing to show. You gave up that "secret" twister so any time I'll show you what I know, which may not be much, but it's caught me some fish. Great meeting you! For all of you new to this style of fishing last night was a great example of stop for a few seconds before you lift it out of the water. If I wouldn't have I would have been skunked.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Bumping this thread from the past as well i knew we had another thread where we talked about tuning jerkbaits and other things. I think EE gives good info on using wire for tuning his jerk baits also Andesangler has some quality posts as well. Might bee some non info stuff in middle of thread but alot of good stuff in rest. Read on guys and enjoy and if any questions on things in the thread post it the guys i am sure will respond. Man i am so pumped for the fall bite thats coming!!!!! Oh yeah something in this thread about some swimbaits as well. Hmmmmmm gotta love em and if you have not tried them this fall is the time to!!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

How do you buy those fancy swim baits? Do they sell them on line yet or do you have to know someone.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well let me tell you the large ones i use are hand poured and not for sale as of this time but maybe in future. But Big Joshy has a awesome one as well and has been used to catch everything pretty much swimming. You can p.m. him or i think it is in members forum he has a e-mail for ones intertested in his swims. Easiest way probably is to p.m. him. He is working on getting production going on all baits but as of right now pretty much just one color baits are available. They work fantastic the chartruese colors and white one he calls Sugar are staples for me. Of course there are a few two tone ones i am firm believer in those will be out later. Good Fishing!


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

lc flash minnow 110 is a good one, esp for shallower flows


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

st.slippy said:


> hang loose, there is nothing wrong with some comic relief, I actually appreciate it. Just bring something else to the table as well.


st.slippy, Just reread the whole thread....I'll be out your way at the "Dugout" in a couple weeks.... I'll meet you there and bring some pizza and beer to the table if you'd like. Fishingislife is on his own....Can't afford him, That "BOY" can eat.

Now for some comic relief: A termite walks in to a bar and asks "Is the bar tender here?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well played Hang Loose! The pizza I can slam, but despite my size I can't drink that many beers. Screw the rest of it though, lets go fishin'!!


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

recently moved down here from sandusky area. favorite time of year has been fall/ winter when the walleye move in for me to shorefish for them. Hoping to convert to saugeye. Also have a boat again which may help! Thanks to all for the extensive reading! Have acquired some new knowledge that i hope will convert to more fish. I have in the past used different treble hooks on ripsticks and husky jerks. not necessarily different sizes, but different manufacturers. They are many times subtlely different weights. most important dont have to worry bout losing the weight and not noticing it. Never experienced any side-effects of the different hooks. Not sure i ever had to use a smaller one though.


----------

